
Show HN: Typechecked – boilerplate-free state transformations with redux-modules - mboperator
https://github.com/mboperator/redux-modules
======
acemarke
Am I correct that this completely binds you to React, ie, couldn't be used
with Angular or Mithril or anything?

~~~
mboperator
The payload typechecking does conform to React's PropType standard though. If
you don't want to require React for that to work you can grab a standalone
PropType library. There are a few available:

[https://www.npmjs.com/package/react-immutable-
proptypes](https://www.npmjs.com/package/react-immutable-proptypes)
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/react-prop-
types](https://www.npmjs.com/package/react-prop-types)

------
charismaticMF
this is doppppe

~~~
mboperator
Thanks ^^ It's all about improving developer experience

